# Twisted Messes RDA or Wotofo Lush RDA?



## Jaypstagrammar (3/4/16)

Good evening vapers!

I need advice, i recently bought the Twisted Messes black&gold RDA, but i can get the Wotofo Lush @ a very good price, but not keen on having two RDA's. I'm really liking the building deck on the TM but I like the cyclone airflow on the Lush.

Which one would you guys recommend?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/4/16)

No-brainer... Just explain to your girlfriend why you need both. Might take a while but it is the only road out of this mess. That's what I would do. Come on we all KNOW you want both loool


----------



## Jaypstagrammar (3/4/16)

She has a Kangertech subox mini kit, and she loves the Twisted Messes 
Student problems hey!


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/4/16)

I have both. TM for cloud builds. Lush for flavour. I don't like the airflow slots on the TM, it can leak.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MorneW (4/4/16)

I prefer the twisted over the lush


----------

